

The Relation Between Adverse Childhood Experiences and Adult Health [pdf] - Canis
http://xnet.kp.org/permanentejournal/winter02/goldtolead.pdf

======
Canis
For the hackerishly skeptical: Dr. Vincent Felitti's CV, c. 2001:
<http://www.caipm.org/about/felittiresume.html>

Video: Dr. Felitti speaking at the Child Trauma Treatment Network of the
Intermountain West September 2003 Snowbird Conference
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me07G3Erbw8> [1.5 hr.]

Another short paper with a different angle: Felitti, et. al.: Obesity:
Problem, Solution, or Both?
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2912711/>

14 years of published research: Centers for Disease Control: Adverse Childhood
Experiences [ACE] study <http://www.cdc.gov/ace/index.htm> [underway since
1995 with Kaiser Permanente, 17K+ participants]

------
jstevens18
18 states have also done their own ACE surveys, with similar results. Many
organizations -- from courts to child welfare services -- are implementing
trauma-informed practices. To follow developments in ACE- and trauma-informed
related news, go to ACEsTooHigh.com.

